# New Tank Setups PICS!!!!! + AXOLOTL



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! Gosh I have been away from this forum for a long time. Ive missed you! SUmmer just doesn't give me time to be on the computer! Anyway I wanted to update everyone on my tanks! 

In Benzema's tank I added some java fern and java mass and some floating plant which I have no idea what it is but he loves it! And Benzema has changed so much since I got him in Feb. Def got chunkier LOL Look at his pelvic fins are so nice they grew like crazy. 

I also got a new little friend who I am in love with and super excited about! Its a baby Axolotl!!! Got him about two months ago, but when I first got him he developed some kind of infection on his tail and it ended up deteriorating away but it grew back now and he is adorable!!! I have a planted filtered system I added some Pothos to the tank because the roots really help to remove any ammonia.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

stunning ventrals ^____^


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you! I was shocked how much they grew!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Are they in the same tank?

The ank looks cool and so do your babies!


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow I knew never axolotls were that cute! And those are really some fins on that boy of yours!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your tank looks great and so does your Betta he is a beauty and his little friend oh wow he is adorable and now I want one...lol Does he live in with your Betta and what does he eat ?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh no lol they are in separate tanks! My Axolotl is in a ten gallon tank. He makes quite a mess and ammonia levels are awful cause its in the process of cycling. He also lives in cold water below 70 degress and he would probably eat Benzema haha! He is eating frozen bloodworms right now but as soon as he grows I will most likely be feeding him live earthworms ewww dreading it lol

Thank you for the kind comments


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG - I've always seen people get so excited over axolotls, and I never knew what they were! He is too adorable!

And Benzema is gorgeous! I love the dragon that is in his tank, also


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank You! Yeah I love my little Geezer and wish he would stay a baby forever! 

haha the dragon is cool! got it at petsmart!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Benzema as in Karim Benzema? I didn't know that Americans were football fans!

Either way, Benzema the betta and your new axolotl are cute as all get out! Loving Benzema's finnage in particular...where did you find him?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG you know who I am talking about haha! Yes Karim Benzema! I am a huge Real Madrid fan! Most Americans aren't but there are some! I also love Chelsea F.C. 

I got him at Petsmart I bought him in February and he was very sick when I got him nursed him back to health so he is my little baby  I wish I could breed him but I don't have the time and money.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

He is really beautiful. I love his coloring. :-D


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

